# Sfogliare il contenuto del mio telefono

## lsegalla

Salve, vorrei montare il mio telefono/palmare per fare in modo di leggere i files sulla storage card che c'è a bordo o comunque sfogliare la periferica, non dovrebbe essere difficile.... sincronizzazioni di dati e robe di questo tipo non mi interessano, pero' non so da che parte cominciare. Noto che sotto win xp e vista la cosa riesce.

Il Telefono è un Samsung SGH-i600 (ma non credo sia rilevante)

```
[  350.956085] usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[  351.107873] usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  351.813774] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

[  352.000406] rndis_host 6-1:1.0: RNDIS_MSG_QUERY(0x00010202) failed, -47

[  352.006417] eth1 (rndis_host): not using net_device_ops yet

[  352.007318] eth1: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1d.1-1, RNDIS device, 80:00:60:0f:e8:00

[  352.007347] usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_host

[  352.028977] usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_wlan

```

```

user8-gentoo luca # lsusb

Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04e8:6662 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

```

I drivers sembrano essere a posto e riconosciuti, cosa fare adesso?

Volessi provare un mount che /dev dovrei usare ?

----------

## Scen

A quanto pare, del tuo telefono Samsung, non viene riconosciuta l'interfaccia alla scheda di memoria (con conseguente creazione del dispositivo di archiviazione, es. /dev/sdX).

O devi abilitare qualche supporto particolare nel kernel, oppure assicurati che lato telefono ci sia qualcosa da impostare riguardo l'interfacciamento col pc (es. sui Nokia, quando li si collega al PC, c'è la possibilità di selezionare la modalità "Archivio", in modo che vengano visti dal pc come dei dischi rimovibili).

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a quanto ne so io la cosa dipende dal telefono, o meglio da cosa c'è installato sopra.

Mi spiego meglio.

Possiedo un HTC TyTN II, ma a prescindere da questo, la cosa riguarda qualsiasi PDA con windows mobile.

Il problema sta nel fatto che quando connetti il telefono al PC non viene visto come storage. Non a caso esistono programmi (nel mio caso per windows mobile) come Card Export per risolvere la questione. In pratica questo programma mette il telefono in modalità "pendrive", e quando viene connesso a qualsiasi PC viene visto come memoria di massa rimuovibile.

Credo che ciò, o qualcosa di simile, sia necessario per fare quello che dici.

Come alternativa puoi fare il browsing dei files via bluetooth.

----------

## lsegalla

io supponevo che fosse già tutto a posto nel telefono visto che da windows già riesco a sfogliare tutto!

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse con windows c'è active sync che fa il lavoro.

----------

## lsegalla

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Forse con windows c'è active sync che fa il lavoro.

 

devo ancora installarlo a meno che sotto vista non ci sia di default e non mi pare proprio

----------

## fbcyborg

Sotto vista non c'è Activesync, c'è un altro programma che fa la stessa cosa e che è integrato. Si chiama Microsoft Windows Mobile Device Center. Questo che ti ho dato mi pare sia un aggiornamento.

Comunque ho appena fatto una prova a connettere il mio palmare con vista e non ho dovuto installare nulla, e posso fare il browsing senza problemi.

Infatti vede sia la memoria interna che quella della SD.

----------

## lsegalla

ecco, mi manca solo di farlo in gentoo... pero' ho provato anche in sabayon e anche lì non mi riesce

----------

## fbcyborg

Non puoi farlo se non installando programmi sul PDA/Telefono, come ti dicevo prima. Prova CardExport e poi fammi sapere.

Windows a differenza di Linux fa tutto in automatico. Devi considerare che anche sul PDA/Telefono è installato ActiveSync, e i due programmi comunicano, e per questo ottieni quel risultato.

----------

## Kernel78

io sul mio blackberry storm ho la possibilità di negare, consentire (o chiedere a ogni collegamento come comportarmi) l'accesso dal pc alla memoria interna e alla sd.

Se dal BB consento l'accesso in linux non devo fare nulla, è come se collegassi una chiavetta usb.

Come funzionino altri dispositivi non saprei proprio dirlo.

----------

